# "Bicycle Night" Warren MI Every Tuesday Now thru October



## Jay81 (May 5, 2019)

Every Tuesday night Now thru October at:

Lumberyard Grub & Pub
26700 Schoenherr Rd
Warren MI 48089

If you're local, stop in and check it out!  I go just about every week.

This is the second year we're doing a swap meet along with Bicycle Night.

No charge to display your bikes or sell your stuff. (Bring your own table if you need one) 

Bring a friend!

Good food and drinks available to purchase.
Come on out and support these local businesses and have a good time!

Last year, a local newspaper reporter came out and did a story about our weekly meet, and a pic of one of my bikes was featured on the front page!

I am not affiliated with the sponsors, I'm just one of the regulars, and I'm just trying to help get the word out. But I can try to answer any questions or feel free to call the number listed on the flyer.
Yes, this is last year's flyer, but I haven't picked up a new one yet.


----------



## Jay81 (May 27, 2019)

bump


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 20, 2019)

Can't edit the original post, but here's the 2019 flyer and some pics from this past Tuesday.
Never know what cool bikes might show up!


----------



## JimScott (Feb 12, 2020)

Good for you guys!


----------



## Nashman (May 19, 2020)

RIGHT ON, Keep it going!


----------



## Jay81 (May 20, 2020)

Nashman said:


> RIGHT ON, Keep it going!




I'll try again since my last post was deleted for being "political."
Bicycle night is on hold until further notice with everything going on. Unfortunately the business that hosts the event is suffering greatly due to being shut down for so long. Hopefully they can rebound, and hopefully this event can continue in the future. I will update this thread if/when I hear anything about it resuming.


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 13, 2020)

Bicycle Night is on for 2020! 
Come on out on Tuesday evenings if you're in the area! 
Starts around 6pm, and the bar currently closes at 10pm due to covid restrictions.


----------



## phantom (Jun 13, 2020)

Jay81 said:


> I'll try again since my last post was deleted for being "political."



Seems like I know a lot about that lately and I don't even know why. Wouldn't you think a Mod would have the courtesy to let you know why a post is deleted.


----------

